# RAN PH Version data transmission failed



## lordhammerhand (Oct 4, 2008)

Im having a hard time figuring out what is the problem, everytime when all 4 to 5 of our station playing Garena the RAN PH cannot connect it says version data transmission failed it seems that garena is eating all the bandwidth of our connection but we recently upgrade our connection to 
3MB but still having the same problem do you have any idea or sollution how to solve the problem ? thanks for your help in advance


----------

